
Show HN: First True Blockchain Lottery Fueled by Ethereum Block Hash as Result - renas
https://github.com/renasboy/ETHLottery/blob/master/README.md
======
tokenizer90
I've seen many blockchain lotteries therefore I decided to check this one, the
code is very simple and easy to understand, I believe it has good chances of
turning up.

------
ethernaut70
Very clever idea to use the block hash as result, its indeed impossible to
guess, people will have lots of fun when they understand it.

------
coin_collector
Hey nice work, checked the DEMO at the bottom of the README, awesome!

------
ethbr
nice

